# Question for UK people



## Rhys (Jul 2, 2008)

WHen I lived in the UK I used to use several pre-pay phone services...

Orange with whom I could call the US for 20p a minute.
Cellnet with whom I could call the US for 5p a minute after I spent GBP 20 on an add-on service for my pre-pay card.
Virgin with whom I could call the US for 15p a minute.

I did use Vodafone and One2One also but only for local calls. 

Now, has anything changed as far as pre-pay calls go? I haven't been to the UK for almost 4 years. Which prepay services would be the cheapest for calling within the UK and for calling abroad - primarily the US but also Russia, Lithuania and Latvia?


----------



## hovis (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes a lot has changed... Cellnet is now O2, One2One is now T-Mobil, and there are probably hundreds of pre-pay providers.  Just doing a quick trawl through advertised rates :-

T-Mobil say they are really cheap and are also offering two free Sims, so if you already have a handset that looks to be a good deal.  Coverage on T-mobil is a bit shaky in some parts of the country mind, best coverage is on Vodafone
who are also offering some good deals

Tesco are also quite cheap

As for the particular countries you mention, it will vary according to whichever network you choose, but I'd hazard a guess that there won't be a great deal of difference between them.

I'd recommend you try somewhere like Carfone Warehouse - not a network operator, so offer the best deals from various networks - they should be able to get you sorted!

HTH


----------



## Rhys (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks. Charges seem to have risen somewhat. I'll have to check on it all when I get there.


----------

